# 1960 Ariens 10m5 Sno Thro reverse problem



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

I have this 1960 Ariens Sno Thro ,I can not find the owners/service/parts manuals. The reverse on this machine you need to pull the shift lever back towards the operator. It does not lockin and it usually will not work, is there an adjustment to get it to work properly?


----------



## pagmrg (Dec 25, 2009)

Go to www.ariens.com and enter your model number. You can then download an owners manual for you machine. Reverse just moves the friction when to the other side of the drive plate to change the wheel direction. They might have made this model so it would not lock in for safety reasons. (the machine would be coming towards the operator.) Just a guess on that.
Good luck
pagmrg


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

No friction plate or drive plate on this model. I see why the reverse will not lock in but this machine will not go in reverse. It moves a half inch that is it .


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

The machine is a 10m 1960


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

I found the owners manual on line, no service manual.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

what shape is the belt and pulley in?


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

New belt on machine,goes foward fine,reverse is no go?


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*How trany works in R - bend the rod*

:thumbsup:Take off the botttom inspection plate. Tip blower up on auger case forward. A block of wood or old tire rim will keep it 90 degrees by the way.Notice when you move into a forward gear the friction disk moves to right side of drive plate disk - for example. When you pull into reverse the friction disk must move to left side of drive plate - past center which is N Neutral - to reverse the wheel rotation. I would adjust shift linkage so I give up a 4 or 5 forward top speed position to get a R. If the rod does now go bend the kink out to shorten the lenght. Try adjusting the friction disk rod linkage with the lever off the outside connection to be sure friction disk will move to the left side. Many times you need to sand down and relube the hex shaft so the friction disk will slide easy with hand to both far right and far left. The external shift lever just selects which side and how far out on the OD of drive disk the friction disk moves to change a gear ratio position. It is not fun pulling the blower in R. Good luck from NH.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

!!!!!!!!! THERE IS NO FRICTION PLATE ON THIS MODEL !!!!!!!!!! 10 m 1960 Sno Thro


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Dr. Nemo....you have me baffled. I am over on the Ariens website and every sno-thro walk behind is friction drive. I even went out to our bone yard out back to look at a few of the early models and again...friction drive. The only models I ever saw that didn't have the friction plates actually had a transmission drive with duel belts to control which way you wanted to go, forward or backwards. If you have an actual transmission, it may be worth more than what the actual machine is worth to start with and it may be time to look at something a bit newer. Wish I could help more.

Thanks.
Eric


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

If you want to see this machine! The web site,,,, the Ariens 1960s and 1970s Sno Thro info site,,,,,, There is a toy model shown this is the machine I have.And there is the actual machine model 10 m serial # 000635 This is not mine but I have one works great but no reverse. I will have to look and see if I can make the repair without a repair manual.


----------



## indypower500 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dr.Nemo, I went to the site you listed and looked at the parts list. You indeed do NOT have a friction wheel drive. You have the "clutch" drive system. It has the 2 yokes (kinda "H" shaped) that engage. Basicly a solid drive shaft. Let me look closer. I should have some time Friday or Sat.


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, I would like to get the reverse to work as it should.


----------



## cochran51 (Jun 2, 2009)

I got the same machine and it DOES have a friction wheel.


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

This machine has 2 foward 1 reverse, NO FRICTION WHEEL !!!! It is the first year ariens made sno thro machines. It runs great,I had it running today. Throws snow 25 feet with the 2 stage system.


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

10m, 10m , 10m, This is the sno thro 1960 no friction drive wheel. 4.5 hp motor REVERSE is not working ?


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page4.html


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/st-62.pdf


----------



## Dr nemo (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been at this site thats where i found the owners manual.I am looking for info on the adjusting the reverse function. Thank you Ron


----------

